# Ceramic knife



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Daughter gave wife a Ceramic knife, midsize kitchen type. Wife was amazed at how well it cut. I tried it this evening. Not sure how they will hold up but wow does it cut.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Daughter gave wife a Ceramic knife, midsize kitchen type. Wife was amazed at how well it cut. I tried it this evening. Not sure how they will hold up but wow does it cut.


Yes they are sharp and will hold an edge.

A diamond hone is needed to dress the edge.

If you drop it, it may well break in two like my expensive jap sushi knife did.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes , you drop it , it breaks . My wife broke hers a week after I got it for her .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I used my ceramic to cut a pie and it scored the glass dish in was in. It's sharp alright. For some reason, though, it just doesn't work as well on meat like my old Solingen steel knives.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I used my ceramic to cut a pie and it scored the glass dish in was in. It's sharp alright. For some reason, though, it just doesn't work as well on meat like my old Solingen steel knives.


Believe it or not, the reason is that the edge is microscopically finer than the steel blade, hence less sawing effect.

Samurai swords have to travel while cutting for the same reason.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I picked up a whole set. Kitchen knives and also steak knives. Cut like crazy, haven't broken one yet. *knocks on wood*
I've never been great at sharpening knives, so when the time comes, we'll see if I can.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the ceramic knifes were suppose to be self sharpening.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In my Late Fall 2020 A.G. Russell Catalog they have included a ceramic folder under the supplier of Stone River. Considering the manufacturing issues of just the blade, much less the folding hardware, I was surprised to see their price was $69.95. They call their ceramic blend as "_Zirconium Oxide_."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> In my Late Fall 2020 A.G. Russell Catalog they have included a ceramic folder under the supplier of Stone River. Considering the manufacturing issues of just the blade, much less the folding hardware, I was surprised to see their price was $69.95. They call their ceramic blend as "_Zirconium Oxide_."


 Still have it still use it in the kitchen. My understanding is the are fragile and break if used wrong. It is not my go to knife. I do not at this time plan to add any more


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Still have it still use it in the kitchen. My understanding is the are fragile and break if used wrong. It is not my go to knife. I do not at this time plan to add any more


Keeping this in the "prepper realm," do you think there is a place for ceramic 'anything' if we all have to head for the hills?

I had one oddball idea. That being if we had to move around "the new world" ducking our enemies. They might have sensors that read anything made of metal, and we had to function with only denim, plastic buttons and ceramics.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Keeping this in the "prepper realm," do you think there is a place for ceramic 'anything' if we all have to head for the hills?
> 
> I had one oddball idea. That being if we had to move around "the new world" ducking our enemies. They might have sensors that read anything made of metal, and we had to function with only denim, plastic buttons and ceramics.


 You can only carry so much. IMO a Ceramic knife would be low on the list.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> You can only carry so much. IMO a Ceramic knife would be low on the list.


I wasn't viewing this as the survivor's main, "go-to" cutting device. My thread was geared more towards people who had to go through enemy territory. Technically, a ceramic is a gun made of mud, ergo, this device might let you slip through enemy lines.

Call it hypochondria if you wish, but I'm always looking for the tool, book, test flight or moving van that gives me the possibility of living one more day. If this sounds like "distrust of the future" you're right. I've been salting away toys and tools since I was a teenager--something I learned from my dad. Those Depression Era guys were pros when it came to 'Meatless Tuesdays.'


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Keeping this in the "prepper realm," do you think there is a place for ceramic 'anything' if we all have to head for the hills?
> 
> I had one oddball idea. That being if we had to move around "the new world" ducking our enemies. They might have sensors that read anything made of metal, and we had to function with only denim, plastic buttons and ceramics.


Yeah, "in a prepper realm" a ceramic "steel" for working or burnishing an edge.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Call it hypochondria if you wish

What does believing you're ill when you're not have to do with ceramic knives? ( I'm puzzled?).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Daughter gave wife a Ceramic knife, midsize kitchen type. Wife was amazed at how well it cut. I tried it this evening. Not sure how they will hold up but wow does it cut.


My Warden has one and likes it a lot. Just grilled her why she like it..she say it chops good. She thought it was plastic.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> My Warden has one and likes it a lot.


I'm glad you posted that. I was vacillating on trying one, despite the drawers full of other stuff--usually failures. Have you got to the point where you can give us an idea of its length of service? Sometimes an item starts out as a darling, and fails fast.


----------

